# There is a beer called 'uberbrau'



## AdlDave (Jan 9, 2017)

I purely discovered this by accident when I saw a bloke walk past me holding a carton of the stuff!










I give out water and mints, but I reckon my pax would go ballistic if I could give these out - especially as us Aussies love a beer or several.

Unfortunately I can't because of liquor licensing laws but it would be hilarious if I could.

Says it's a 4% lager, I might have to try one to see whether it's any good or if it just tastes of travis spit and disappointment....


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

AdlDave said:


> I purely discovered this by accident when I saw a bloke walk past me holding a carton of the stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you have already tasted travis spit?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AdlDave said:


> I purely discovered this by accident when I saw a bloke walk past me holding a carton of the stuff!
> 
> Says it's a 4% lager, I might have to try one to see whether it's any good or if it just tastes of travis spit and disappointment....


Judging by the picture, I reckon it would taste just like chicken.

.


----------

